# Columbia River A.G. Russell Sting



## ringzero (Sep 3, 2007)

The A.G. Russell Sting was a knife I came close to buying many times over the years, but for some reason I never actually bought one. I handled a Sting in a knife store once and I liked the feel of it.

Now Columbia River is producing a less expensive version: http://www.rei.com/product/752186?cm_sp=prod*desc_rel_item*element

Anyone ever own one of the originals?

Anyone own the CR version?

The compactness and simplicity of this knife has great appeal for me.

.


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Never owed the original but own the new Columbia River version good knife but could use a better scabbard.


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 4, 2007)

I gave my dad an original bright polished Sting for Christmas when I was a kid. Paid $40 for it straight from the AG Russell catalog. It is probably the loveliest fixed blade I've handled. The entire knife rings like a tuning fork if you flick it with a fingernail.

I haven't seen the new version (it's made in Taiwan) but I doubt it comes with that nice, flat leather sheath the original came with!


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 4, 2007)

scott.cr said:


> I gave my dad an original bright polished Sting for Christmas when I was a kid. Paid $40 for it straight from the AG Russell catalog. It is probably the loveliest fixed blade I've handled. The entire knife rings like a tuning fork if you flick it with a fingernail.
> 
> I haven't seen the new version (it's made in Taiwan) but I doubt it comes with that nice, flat leather sheath the original came with!


 
*No it doesn't it comes with a plastic and nylon sheath. I wish it came with a nice leather sheath. I'm thinking about getting a custom sheath made for my Columbia River A.G. Russell Sting.*


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 4, 2007)

depusm12 said:


> *No it doesn't it comes with a plastic and nylon sheath. I wish it came with a nice leather sheath. I'm thinking about getting a custom sheath made for my Columbia River A.G. Russell Sting.*



I've had several custom leather sheaths made here:
http://www.vessleatherworks.com/index_page.html

Vadim's the guy that does all the work, he's reasonably priced and very speedy. And his work is awesome.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the original, and carry it daily. 

Remember it is a last ditch oh S*** knife. Its not for cutting cheese, its not for opening mail, its for saving your life when nothing else will do,

I had the edges of my sting's handle grit blasted to get some texture, as the only time I used it, I nearly had to leave it behind because my hand could barely get enough traction to get it back out. But it worked, The new one is a club compared to the elegance of the original.


----------



## StuToffee (Sep 8, 2007)

Idve liked the original but Im pleased with the CRKT version. Ive modded the awful sheath, though, stripped off the cordura & cut away excess plastic with a Stanley knife. I used the terrible straps to hold stuff onto velcro panels inside my Maxped bags.


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 8, 2007)

Where did you get the clip on the back and how is it being held on ?


----------



## Paladin (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a pair of the original Stings, one polished chrome with rosewood handle, the other black teflon coated. Both came with cordura sheaths and plastic belt clips. Guess I should have sold them before the cheap copies drove the price down.

A word to the wise, a 3 inch double edged blade is classed an an illegal knife in many jurisdictions. Here in Texas I can carry a loaded asshalt rifle or shotgun, but not these knives. Go figure.

Paladin


----------



## BIGIRON (Sep 8, 2007)

Your bottom knife might be a Sting II. Very nice knife and pretty valuable. Made in Solingen in 1977 only if I remember. 

Edit - I think I'm wrong. The Sting II had a lanyard hole.


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 8, 2007)

Paladin said:


> Here's a pair of the original Stings, one polished chrome with rosewood handle, the other black teflon coated. Both came with cordura sheaths and plastic belt clips. Guess I should have sold them before the cheap copies drove the price down.
> A word to the wise, a 3 inch double edged blade is classed an an illegal knife in many jurisdictions. Here in Texas I can carry a loaded assault rifle or shotgun, but not these knives. Go figure.
> Paladin


 
I've seen very high prices for the original Stings on ebay. IIRC I heard somewhere (maybe on one of the knife forums) that the reason A.G. Russell allowed Columbia River Knife and Tool to remake the Sting is he had a huge amount of requests to start having the Sting made again and no other company would make it to Russell's high standards


----------



## StuToffee (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the Sting with handle scales on was the original Sting, I actually prefer the more basic version which I think was the Sting 1A.
I got the belt clip off a cheap n cheerful bootknife (United?) sheath & its actually just epoxied on. I actually replaced this clip with a plastic one that was epoxied AND screwed on with tiny screws (but I havent taken any new pics, yet)


----------

